# תרים את העיניים מהעיתון



## cfu507

Hi, I want to trasnlate a caricature. How would you say in English תרים את העיניים מהעיתון?
I thought about: raise / raise up / lift / lift up your eyes from the newspaper. Which verb is correct?

I would appreciate if you would also tell me why the others are wrong or less suitable for my context, because I don't know what the difference between them is (if there is).

My context is attached. Thanks


----------



## Mjolnir

I'd use "take your eyes off the newspaper".

About the others, I don't really know how to explain it, but I'll try.

Raise - "raise your eyes off the paper" doesn't sound right. Maybe it's because you raise your eyes to something, and not off something.

Lift - "lift your eyes off the paper" could work, but I think "take" is better.

Maybe others can explain it better.

About the caricature, I think the sentence can be "one day you'll take your eyes off the newspaper and find out I'm not t/here anymore" or "one day you'll raise your head and...". The latter doesn't refer to the newspaper, so the caricature should clearly show the man's head "buried" in the newspaper.


----------



## cfu507

Thanks     !


----------



## Mjolnir

You're welcome 

Nice caricature by the way


----------



## Flaminius

I am just wondering why _tegale_ is used where I expect _tegali_, a female imperative form.  Is it just a colloquialism?


----------



## talmid

100208                                                      0142

G'Day!

תרים את העיניים מהעיתון                                                  

I'd like to offer my interpretation of the idea behind the words, rather than an exact translation of them:

"One day you'll look up from (or stop) reading that newspaper 
and find/discover/realise that I'm no longer here (or- that I've left you)""

I hope that this is helpful


----------



## Mjolnir

Flaminius said:


> I am just wondering why _tegale_ is used where I expect _tegali_, a female imperative form.  Is it just a colloquialism?



The wife is talking to her husband, that's why _tegale_ is used.

If the husband had talked to the wife, he would have used _tegali_.


----------



## elroy

talmid said:


> "One day you'll look up from (or stop) reading that newspaper
> and find/discover/realise that I'm no longer here (or- that I've left you)""


 "Look up from" is exactly the translation I thought of when I read the first post.  However, I don't think you need to say "reading." I would just say "look up from the newspaper."

I don't think a literal translation with "eyes" is necessary. "Take your eyes off/away from the newspaper" would work, but doesn't express the upward movement. You could look to the side, for example, or down at the cat that just scratched your ankle.

As for the second part, I would say "that I'm not there anymore." "There" is more idiomatic than "here" in this context.

So, to sum up, I would say:

_One day you'll look up from the newspaper and realize I'm not there anymore._


----------



## cfu507

תודה רבה לכולכם


----------

